# [A-Un'Goro] Die Wächter von Utgarde suchen Dich !



## Brayker (2. März 2014)

*Wir suchen Dich !*

Wenn Dir Spass am Spiel und die Gemeinschaft wichtiger ist, als den Kontent schnell "abzugrasen".

Wenn Du auch mal gerne anderen Spielern mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehst.

Wenn Du min. 18 Jahre alt bist.

Wenn Du auch mal gern im TS sabbelst.

Wenn Du trotz allem auch etwas erreichen möchtest.

 

Auch wenn es mal wieder länger dauert, Spass dabei zu haben.

Auch wenn Du Familie hast . (Real Life geht vor)

Auch wenn Du noch nicht die max. Stufe erreicht hast.

Auch wenn Du noch nicht die Erfahrung in WoW hast.

Auch wenn Du nicht 24/7 on bist / sein möchtest.

 

Auch wenn es mal wieder länger dauert, Spass dabei zu haben.



Dienstag ist unser "Fun-Raid-Abend", wo wir die "alten" Raids laufen, für Erfolge, Moggen, Haustiere, usw.


Fast täglich werden irgendwelche Erfolge vervollständigt oder auch einfach mal zusammen über die Insel gelaufen.

 

Im Moment hat das Leveln auf 100 bei vielen Spielern von uns Prio - Aber zwischendurch wird trotzdem auch mal etwas Anderes gemacht.

 

In WoD werden wir auch wieder eine Raidgruppe auf die Beine stellen, wo es aber gemütlich zugeht (1x die Woche).


Weitere Infos und auch unsere Gildensatzung im Forum unter ->
http://wowgilden.net/waechter-von-utgarde

Bewerbungen gerne über das Forum oder auch im Game ->
Melory (Melory#2869), Brayker (Brayker#2213), (oder jeder Andere von uns)


----------



## Brayker (8. März 2014)

UPDATE : 

Nachdem wir jetzt angefangen haben das Mogu'shangewölbe in den Griff zu bekommen , würden wir uns freuen noch ein, zwei Leute begrüßen zu dürfen , die auch noch nicht die Erfahrung haben oder lust haben es nochmal zu erleben.

Natürlich sind auch weiterhin immer nette Spieler /-innen willkommen die Anfänger sind und / oder auch die 90 noch nicht erreicht haben.


----------



## Brayker (17. März 2014)

UPDATE:

Wir könnten noch ein, zwei Spieler für den Stamm gebrauchen   (Klasse egal)

Natürlich sind auch weiterhin immer nette Spieler /-innen willkommen die Anfänger sind und / oder auch die 90 noch nicht erreicht haben.


----------



## Brayker (4. April 2014)

*UPDATE :*

Ein Heiler und / oder Fern-DD würde uns noch zu unserem kompletten Glück fehlen .
Raidtag ist der Donnerstag von 20Uhr bis 22Uhr.

Selbstverständlich sind auch weiterhin Chars willkommen die nicht Raiden möchten und  / oder die Stufe 90 (noch) nicht erreicht haben .


----------



## Brayker (19. April 2014)

*UPDATE :*

 Ein Heiler und / oder Fern-DD würde uns noch zu unserem kompletten Glück fehlen .
 Raidtag ist der Donnerstag von 20Uhr bis 22Uhr.
 Fun-Raidtag ist immer der Dienstag (Für Erfolge, Moggen, etc)
 Sonntags ist PvP-Abend für Alle die Interesse haben   

 Selbstverständlich sind auch weiterhin Chars willkommen die nicht Raiden möchten und / oder die Stufe 90 (noch) nicht erreicht haben .


----------



## Brayker (29. April 2014)

*UPDATE :*

Ab Donnstag den 8. Mai werden wir mit SoO Flex anfangen, und da können ja mehr Spieler mit ;-)

 Raidtag ist der Donnerstag von 20Uhr bis 22Uhr.

 Selbstverständlich sind auch weiterhin Chars willkommen die nicht Raiden möchten und / oder die Stufe 90 (noch) nicht erreicht haben .


----------



## Brayker (9. Mai 2014)

*UPDATE :*

Da wir ja nun gut im Flex angekommen sind, dürfen gerne noch weitere Spieler zu uns stoßen     .

Selbstverständlich sind auch weiterhin Chars willkommen die nicht Raiden möchten und / oder die Stufe 90 (noch) nicht erreicht haben .


----------



## Brayker (18. Mai 2014)

*UPDATE :*

Ersten Beitrag aktualisiert.


----------



## Brayker (31. Mai 2014)

*UPDATE :*

Ersten Beitrag aktualisiert.
(Raidtag)


----------



## Brayker (24. Oktober 2014)

*UPDATE :*

Ersten Beitrag aktualisiert.


----------



## Brayker (3. November 2014)

*UPDATE :*

Ersten Beitrag aktualisiert.


----------



## Brayker (13. November 2014)

*UPDATE :*

Ersten Beitrag aktualisiert.


----------



## Brayker (26. November 2014)

/push


----------

